# Combien Skype consomme t'il?



## netgui (26 Octobre 2005)

Je dispose d'une connexion haut-débit limité à 2 Go de transferts par mois. J'utilise par ailleurs le bien pratique Skype. Afin de ne pas dépasser ces 2Go mensuel je voudrais donc savoir combien Skype consomme t'il lors d'une communication (par exemple 10 minutes)... Ma ligne est à 512 K max montant et 128 descendant.

De plus j'ai lu de çi de là que Skype utilisait aussi la bande passante de nos ordi quand on n'était pourtant pas en communication... dès lors combien Skype consomme t'il quand on est pas en communication?

Et enfin j'ai aussi lu (mais c'est déjà plus étonnant) que Skype consommait de la bande passante aussi lorsque le logiciel n'était... pas lancé... est-ce possible???

Y a t'il un moyen de consulter la consomation précise de tel ou tel application et de skype en particulier (en terme de Mo cumulés)?

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## kaviar (26 Octobre 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> De plus j'ai lu de &#231;i de l&#224; que Skype utilisait aussi la bande passante de nos ordi quand on n'&#233;tait pourtant pas en communication... d&#232;s lors combien Skype consomme t'il quand on est pas en communication?
> 
> Et enfin j'ai aussi lu (mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; plus &#233;tonnant) que Skype consommait de la bande passante aussi lorsque le logiciel n'&#233;tait... pas lanc&#233;... est-ce possible???



   


> lorsque l'utilisateur souscrit &#224; Skype et &#224; sa licence, il donne la permission au fournisseur d'utiliser son poste comme un relais potentiel(4.1. Permission to utilize Your computer. In order to receive the benefits provided by the Skype Software, you hereby grant permission for the Skype Software to utilize the processor and bandwidth of Your computer for the limited purpose of facilitating the communication between You and other Skype Software users). R&#233;sultat, dans certains cas ce n'est pas l'utilisateur qui utilise Skype mais Skype qui utilise l'utilisateur. Un compromis sans doute acceptable par un particulier en &#233;change de la gratuit&#233; des appels, mais qui peut rapidement devenir probl&#233;matique en entreprise ou dans des lieux o&#249; la bande passante est une ressource rare et co&#251;teuse...



Dans ce cas vu que Skype se comporte comme un mini-serveur, difficile de calculer la consommation. Et comme Skype utilise le port 80, pas tellement moyen de lutter contre !!!


----------



## kaviar (26 Octobre 2005)

Sinon consommation : entre 24 et 128 Kbit/s pour un appel et le double en P2P.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2008)

Petit déterrage de post :rateau: 

Je me suis également rendu compte, suite au bridage volontaire de ma consommation à 1Go par mois (pour raison financière), que j'explosais très souvent le plafond ! 
Après analyse de ce que je télécharge, MAJ, youtube etc etc, je considère être loin du compte ! 
Donc j'ai repensé à Skype ! et à la question initiale de ce Fil: combien consomme cette chose ? 

Beaucoup d'eau a coulé depuis le dernier message de Kaviar... en est il toujours de même aujourd'hui, concernant l'utilisation du processeur de l'ordi par skype ? 

A partir du moment où skype, dans mon cas, est fourni par un téléphone indépendant de mon ordi, la question ne se pose donc pas..... exact ?

Existe t il, de manière générale, un moyen, une appli, un log ? pour quantifier l'usage de la bande passante d'une application en particulier ? 

Voilà voilà... c'était la question à 100balles du jour ! 

à+


----------



## boddy (24 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> suite au bridage volontaire de ma consommation à 1Go par mois



Je n'ai malheureusement pas de réponse pour ta question, mais, par curiosité, dis-moi, tu as quoi comme FAI ?
Parce que je savais pas qu'on pouvait être limité en téléchargement, ni que Skype boufait de ma bande passante d'ailleurs... on en apprend des choses sur MacGé


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Je n'ai malheureusement pas de réponse pour ta question, mais, par curiosité, dis-moi, tu as quoi comme FAI ?
> Parce que je savais pas qu'on pouvait être limité en téléchargement, ni que Skype boufait de ma bande passante d'ailleurs... on en apprend des choses sur MacGé


 
ici (Belgique), les offres de base sont souvent limitées....

et pour te répondre plus précisemment, je suis chez Edpnet 

Skype doit bien passer quelques part, non ? Et il en est de même pour tout ce que tu fais sur ton ordi et qui nécessite le web... écouter la radio, podcast, youtube, lire/envoyer des mails .....


----------



## netgui (26 Janvier 2009)

Marrant ce vieux post qui remonte..; il y a aussi les connecté par Satellite qui sont limités en up et download... et puis aujourd'hui il y aurait les applications de VoIP sur mobile via la 3G qui est encore limités. 

D'ailleurs tien, je lis que Skype en VoIP est interdit chez les possesseurs d'iPhone... je me demande dans combien de temps la 3G sera vraiment libre...


----------

